# Update Video...Starring Pal!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

: http://www.dropshots.com/SharonB1#date/2010-08-05/10:50:50


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pal looks so happy and looks like he's having alot of fun.:wub: He's a real sweetie. Thank you for sharing the video Deb.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting it Deb. This is Pal and his foster family. Sharon who is the AMA Rescue coordinator now for Oregon and Washinton is filming. It is the top two video's.
Some of the other videos below are of the puppies and adults from the Oregon surrender.
Hope you enjoy seeing a VERY happy Pal. What a differance from when we got him after the car accident. He is doing wonderful. Your financial support has given him his life back. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad for sweet Pal!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow! Pal looks so happy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - look at Pal go!! And after all he went through. Didn't he have surgery? He looks like he's such a happy boy who loves to play. :chili::chili: Thanks again to the amazing rescue people we have here. Lifesavers...no doubt about it. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Unbelievable..I wouldn't think that's the same dog.
I so happy for Pal.:aktion033::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow! the last post I read was that they were rocking him at night and not getting much sleep. It's great to see him so happy, thanks.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pal looks like he's enjoying himself,:chili: he's one of God's little miracles


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! :wub: He sure looks like he's doing well--but I hear them say it will be another 3 weeks before he can just run. I have no doubt that they will help him enjoy his recovery time! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Did you also see the puppy in the video?? That is another rescue Sharon took on for AMA. His name is Baxter and he is 10 months old. Hugs,Edie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to see he's doing well!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

To think he was so close to being a gonner. Look at him now,any amount of money was worth it.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Baxter is cute! :wub:
So are the pups in the other videos--I like the one in the green e-collar. It's fun how they learn to use those things in play.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pal looks sooooooooooooooooo happy and like his really on his way to complete recovery. What a heartwarming story.

Edie and Deb -- thanks so much for sharing the video with us. Pal is one special little guy!!!


----------

